# Art Therapy In Relevance To Well-being' Survey



## christvswarhol (May 12, 2010)

Hi ppl,
I am currently writing a dissertation surrounding clay work and art therapies. 
My research is primary concerning the future of art therapies, I was wondering if you might have some knowledge or insight on the subject that might help. Whether you have attended art therapy before, are interested in the field professionally or if you just have an opinion on the subject.
It is my belief that art therapy, especially clay, could be particularly beneficial to any situation, not just mental health. I am working on the theory that while more contemporary forms of therapy are proving effective for some, there is also evidence to the contrary for varying reasons that exclude people from being able to get the help they need. 
I also believe that art therapy can be inclusive for everyone and using play could be a very important part of well-being.

Link to questionnaire at Survey Monkey 
>>>> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/YGR99MQ

I firmly believe that the Expressive Arts is a parent of these ideas which is why just there is a link to Sketch Paint....
http://www.onemotion.com/flash/sketch-paint/< Right there! Doodle your results to me if you like!

All questionnaire entrants will be known as a 'respondent', with a given respondent number and at no point will anyone be named in my dissertation or research.
Thank you for any help in advance!
;D


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I filled out the survey, and here is my drawing. I don't know how much that tells you :roll I wasn't sure if it was supposed to represent something like social anxiety in particular so it's just what I felt like drawing at the moment.

This is fun btw, thanks for introducing me to this drawing website.


----------

